# HELPPP IM SCREWED



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Don't take Eckhart Tolle too seriously people. Don't do all those practices about watching thoughts, it will lead you to a state of disconnection....hopefully not permanant for me.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

wow, i hate eckart tolle. we should write him some fucking hate mail.

---------------------------------
Dear eckart tollie,

SHUT THE FUCK UP.

love,

people suffering from DP.

---------------------------

anyway. i understand what you re going through. the first and most important thing for you to do right now is to *stop* reading shit about Ego (or non-ego), enlightenment, buddhism, hinduism, and new age non-sense, and to start trusting yourself. you will not find any answer in books, and least of all on the net (other than this forum, where people who actually have or had DP can share their knowledge _gained by experience_).

also, really.. and this goes to everyone here: fuck enlightenment. you do not want to carry that bag with you, the 'uh, i need to enlight myself'.. what the fuck does that even mean? you're chasing a ghost. if there is such a thing, it will happen out of the gradual accumulation of wisdom gained by experience, and out of ones own will, not by forcing yourself into stupid, pathetic meditations you are not doing wholeheartedly, but because some fuck-face like ekart tolle told you to do. someone tells you you're not real, and you take it as truth?? 'well, this guy wrote a book and he's telling me im an ilusion and i should deal away with myself... very well then, i guess i will stop loving myself now, and try to annihilate my soul'







. really man, look at his face... he s a fucking retard. and you re sitting there, buying his shit, thinking it will enlighten you. who the fuck enlightened after reading eckart tolle? i think most of us here will agree that it only added confusion, it added DEAD WEIGHT. so, do yourself a favour, and stop dragging around the stone of enlightenment.
all you should care right now is how to increase your quality of life. at this moment, that boils down to getting yourself out of DP, which i insist, has nothing, nothing to do with enlightenement or 'higher' consciousness. DP is spiritual rock-bottom. it is hell.

about the obsessive self-observation.. its kind of tricky. idealy, you would simply stop obsessing about it. but you re kind of trapped in a loop of looking, not finding what you're looking for, worrying, increasing vigilance, etc. so, i recommend, whenever you find yourself doing self-observation/examination, switch your focus of attention from thoughts/mind, to body. that is, try to be your body for a while, as that is the most 'real' thing in you that you will find for now. get grounded in your body, try to enhance and increase your contact with it, to feel more, its weight when you walk, your arms moving, your chest expanding... just be your body for a while. and when you think, dont try to detach from thoughts. go with it.. 'answer' to that thought, give it conversation... no need to avoid them, as you would be avoiding yourself (not that you are your thoughts, but, they are a way in which you communicate with yourself). and when you get tired or bored of them (say, by realizing those thought-loops get you nowhere), you go back to your body. but you do this only after you have seen for yourself, that your thoughts lead you nowhere, not because some 'guru' tells you to do so. you need to cultivate your own wisdom gained by experience. actually, you might find that you can actually can shed some light with the rationality of your thoughts, you can expose and defuse irrational fears by 'thinking them out'. or maybe not. but detaching from something just because some person you dont even know told you to do so is not wise.
anyway, back to your body, and you try to relax. i know its hard but really, try to stop worrying so much. its all good. just relax. the more you care and worry about your DP, the more you feed it. just relax. listen to some good music, and try to be ok with it.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I tried listening to the audio Power Of Now as recommended by a friend to get over my anxiety...and I could not listen to his voice..it sounded too creepy...and what he had to say...getting rid of my thoughts was nearly impossible with OCD tendencies. He actually made me feel worse because I felt more OCD after listening to him. 
So far the Linden Method has been the most useful.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

hey thanks, yea I've been not worrying much about it but just remaining calm with the DP. I think I overreacted a little with my post. Thanks for the advice and as long as I have other things to put my attention on its not too big a deal. Only problem is my job where I work 8 hours by myself. It is really frustrating. Can't really afford to quit either. But I think it's getting better already. Just feel really dreamy is all.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I found some cult message board a long time ago and they were talking about him, and there was someone who claimed to know him pre-fame and they were gossiping about him...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

wow. we should really need to count cases where tolle was connected with dp/dr.


----------

